# Baby burms



## Hiver (Jul 26, 2010)

I got an email from my brother who lives in the UK, said his Burmese had hatched, he sent me a pic.
Very cute little buggers.


----------



## Sterlo (Jul 26, 2010)

They are pretty cool.


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 26, 2010)

Cute  Are they born biggish, or does it just look that way in the photo?


----------



## Hiver (Jul 26, 2010)

There quite big when born, as far as i know these ones are a little smaller then average burm.
i must admit its good to see my brother keeping reptiles seeing as i gave him my stock when
i moved over here.


----------



## 1issie (Jul 26, 2010)

very cute !!!! isn't there a cat called a burmese???


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes there is lissie  Burmese cats are beautiful animals, too  

Nice snakes, Hiver! Trying desperately to get my hands on one of these guys!


----------



## shaye (Jul 26, 2010)

sterlo comments on like every exotic thread lol just move country then u can have them all


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 26, 2010)

very nice wish we could get them here


----------



## 1issie (Jul 26, 2010)

Thought so,i think we had burmese cats


----------



## shaye (Jul 26, 2010)

yeh some exotics are cool look relly nice


----------



## Hiver (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey Kristy, whats the import laws were you are, i have alot of friends and family that ship and sell pythons.


----------



## -Matt- (Jul 27, 2010)

I like your avatar


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hiver said:


> Hey Kristy, whats the import laws were you are, i have alot of friends and family that ship and sell pythons.



Hey, I never thought of that! I'll find out, and PM if it's looking good!


----------



## krusty (Jul 31, 2010)

they are so nice.i just wish we could keep them here.


----------



## Surfcop24 (Aug 1, 2010)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## Sterlo (Aug 1, 2010)

shaye said:


> sterlo comments on like every exotic thread lol just move country then u can have them all


Don't worry i will.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 1, 2010)

Sterlo said:


> Don't worry i will.


 lol


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 1, 2010)

Wish we could keep them here


----------

